# track size



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Having a small supply of both aristocraft and LGB track but not enough of each to do much with I need to know what size the Aristograft track is on their 14 tie and 16 tie curved pieces. 
LGB 1600 is what diamature--
LGB 1500 is what diamature--
LGB 1100 is 4ft diamature ???

aristocraft does not put the size on the back so dont know what I have ; I have 4 pcs with 14 ties and 4 pcs with 16 ties. I need to make about a 10 ft turnaround.

Thanks
Bud


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

LGB 1600 (also called "R3") is just under 8' diameter (7' 8") 
LGB 1500 ("R2") is 5' diameter 
LGB 1100 ("R1") is 4' diameter 

As for the Aristo track, they a number of different curves, and different tie styles, so judging the curve by the number of ties isn't as clear as one might think it would be. They make track in 4, 5, 6.5, 8, 9, 10 (and then some)-foot diameters. 

Later, 

K


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Your best guess on the Aristo is to set it down on top of the labeled LGB pieces and see how they compare. Are they longer or shorter, are the curves narrower or wider. Comparing with something that you know about is your best chance to learn about what you have.

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo track diameters are shown on page 11 of the Aristo online catalog on their site. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

A word of caution here, as a 4 foot diameter is not the outer measurement, but a center to center measurement, therefore a 4 foot wide sheet of plywood is smaller than the track width. 

You need 4 feet 4 inches for the 1200mm LGB track (diameter of the center to center is 47 1/4 inch). Add the fact that cars and engines overhang, and this goes well beyond 4 feet 6 inches clearance. 

LGB R3 would be 2400mm or 7 feet 10 1/2 inch center to center. (94.4882 inches to be exact).


----------

